# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Very annoying when replying to post

## Carnifex

I just spend quite a long time writing a small tutorial. When I pressed "post" someone else had already posted and it looked like my posting failed. Is this a "bug" or am I doing something wrong?

----------


## Gamerprinter

No, just a built-in warning in case you were answering a question that was answered by someone else after you started but before you posted - I think its to help avoiding being ninja'd on posts. Many forum software does the same thing - I've noticed.

GP

----------

